# Breeding through fence?!



## duckslayermt (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 2 1/2 yr old female who I'm afraid is fixing to go into heat. I DO NOT want her to be bred, especially from a neighborhood mut. Is it safe to put her in her kennel? The kennel has 7 foot high fences I think. I was talking to someone who said a dog will breed through a chain link fence, is this true??? I have wire laid on the ground so a dog cannot dig in or out, but I'm afraid of breeding through the fence or a dog climbing the fence. Any thoughts? I figured I could wrap a tarp all the way around the bottom of the kennel to stop any fence breeders! Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes it can happen. I know someone that it happened to. When I was little we had rabbits that did this too!


----------



## duckslayermt (Nov 10, 2008)

What are the other choices to do with the dog? I don't think she'd leave diapers on, and I don't have a basement to keep her in.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

duckslayermt said:


> I have a 2 1/2 yr old female who I'm afraid is fixing to go into heat. I DO NOT want her to be bred, especially from a neighborhood mut. Is it safe to put her in her kennel? The kennel has 7 foot high fences I think. I was talking to someone who said a dog will breed through a chain link fence, is this true??? I have wire laid on the ground so a dog cannot dig in or out, but I'm afraid of breeding through the fence or a dog climbing the fence. Any thoughts? I figured I could wrap a tarp all the way around the bottom of the kennel to stop any fence breeders! Thanks for everyone's help!


We've kept ours crated inside the house wearing "bitches britches".

Went home at lunch every day to let her out and change the pad on the britches.


----------



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

My pup will be going into heat soon, and I too also had some similar concerns.

Is you're concern finding somewhere for her to be while you're not at home? Or are you concerned of her making a mess? 

Could you leave her in the house while you're gone? I'm unsure why you'd need a basement, unless it has concrete floors and you don't want her to mess. You could also leave her in a crate while you're not at home?

I'm not sure how much they bleed, so I don't know how much I have to protect my house, or whether diapers are necessary. I've been told that they hardly bleed on their first heat, and this is also what I'm hoping.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Amount of blood depends on the dog. My wolfhound barely bled but was really swollen. My golden bled a ton and made a mess.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Is the dog crate trained? You can put her in the crate during the day. I use the panties on the girls in the house, but do take them off when they are in the crate. The girls like to be able to clean themselves and seem more comfortable that way. Just keep a kennel pad or towel in the bottom that you can sanitize and change it out regularly.

Also be wary of strange "visitors". It has only happened twice, but I have had to shoo away interested strays that come sniffing around the fence. My yard is fully fenced, but even so I watch the girls like a hawk when they are in season. It is simple enough to avoid accidents with a little diligence.

Latisha


----------



## duckslayermt (Nov 10, 2008)

She is crate trained, I guess I'll have to do that. Can you find the diapers at like PETCO?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I found that a jockey strap (used by male atheletes) works great. Cut a hole for the dogs tail. Take a feminine pad and peel off the adhesive and stick in the pouch of the jock strap. Put it on her with the tail through the hole, stick her legs through the straps and you have a very secure doggie pad. Liners are much cheaper than at the pet store too.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I was told of a litter of 11 Flat coats that was conceived thru chain link recently, so yes......

Crate her or board her (ask for a covered run). Also consider going to the health food store and buying some chlorophyll caps as they will help knock down the odor. Anne


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I dunno about "through" a fence, but I know of a breeding on my block where the bitch was in a kennel on a concrete pad with 6" chain link fences, door locked when the owner left. When he came home, there were 2 dogs in the kennel. One now-bred female, and the neighborhood Cassanova. So, I am pretty sure a determined male can climb! ;-)


----------



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

Last time mine came in I just worried about my dog getting bred thru at the gate gaps, stretched more chain link across it and did alot praying (praying is always good). But now I might have to do something different around the rest of the pen when mine comes in again. What does everyone think about the tarp around the bottom or maybe snow fence, to let a little air in? I can't keep her in for 3 weeks and don't want to board her. Any other ideas?

As far as climbing goes, a neighbor's beagle climbed a 6' chain link fence to get into my setter's pen when she was in one time. Thank God above, she did not get bred. How do I know he climbed it? I saw him climb out when I yelled at him. The pen I have now has fence across the top.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Personally I think the odds are very low. Cover the kennel so they can't climb in and I think you have little to worry about.


----------



## Dan Hurst (Nov 30, 2007)

If you have a top that eliminates the climbers. I then add a chastity belt. It consists of 3' wide 1/4'' plywood zip tied 3'' off the floor of the Kennel. If a dog is able to breed Abby now I will advertise the puppies for agility homes.


----------



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone try some kind of wire mesh, like hardware cloth, wrapped around the pen? Plywood is a great idea, just wondering if lack of air flow in summer might make it too hot for a lab. Thanks


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

duckslayermt said:


> She is crate trained, I guess I'll have to do that. Can you find the diapers at like PETCO?


Yes. I would suggest buying two, so you can have one to put on while the other is in the wash. One is sufficient, two is more convenient. Also, they will have a lining, but don't depend on that. Buy a box of panty liners and you can fit two side-by-side in the undergarment. Since you will need to change these frequently, having disposable liners is much easier.

And don't forget to take off the panties before you let the dog out to air. It seems like common sense, but trust me it happens! 

Latisha


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

And my first thought of this thread was a story I heard about a few Marines in Panama.....


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> And my first thought of this thread was a story I heard about a few Marines in Panama.....


This thread has just been too ripe a target and it was merely a matter of time before some wise arse waded in and said something wholly inappropriate.

Good job Paul!!! 

Got a new wingman regards

Bubba


----------



## duckslayermt (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your help everyone. This is something unpleasant and new! I was hoping I could work her enough to keep her out of heat. Don't know if thats a myth or not, but I've heard you could.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

duckslayermt said:


> Thanks for all your help everyone. This is something unpleasant and new! I was hoping I could work her enough to keep her out of heat. Don't know if thats a myth or not, but I've heard you could.


It is possible. I can understand not wanting to deal with heats, but I don't know anyone that try to avoid their season by over-working them. I would have health concerns for an intact female that did not come in. If you really don't want to deal with her seasons, why not spay her? 

Latisha


----------



## duckslayermt (Nov 10, 2008)

Latisha said:


> It is possible. I can understand not wanting to deal with heats, but I don't know anyone that try to avoid their season by over-working them. I would have health concerns for an intact female that did not come in. If you really don't want to deal with her seasons, why not spay her?
> 
> Latisha


She is like our child so I would never put her health at risk by over-working her, but I didn't know if the normal training and playing would be enough to do it. I'm not spaying her because someday I may want to breed her, and I've actually heard spaying makes a dog fat & lazy!  Probably a myth too.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

duckslayermt said:


> She is like our child so I would never put her health at risk by over-working her, but I didn't know if the normal training and playing would be enough to do it. I'm not spaying her because someday I may want to breed her, and I've actually heard spaying makes a dog fat & lazy!  Probably a myth too.


I see. While it can happen, it would not be likely to happen with normal training and exercise. 

Spaying does alter the metabolism somewhat. What makes them fat are owners not altering the feed levels after spaying. The surgery alone isn't going to do it.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Bubba said:


> This thread has just been too ripe a target and it was merely a matter of time before some wise arse waded in and said something wholly inappropriate.
> 
> Good job Paul!!!
> 
> ...



I'll hit the brakes and they'll fly right by.....


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

If your kennel is chain link, you could add the vinyl "privacy" inserts. You could even cut them down so they only go up 3 ft, and leave them in.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Of course its possible. How do you think bubba was born..........

/Paul


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Bubba said:


> This thread has just been too ripe a target and it was merely a matter of time before some wise arse waded in and said something wholly inappropriate.
> 
> Good job Paul!!!
> 
> ...



shall we add this topic to the "only here" thread? 

where ya at bullgator?


----------



## mileswest (Feb 13, 2008)

I put an electric fence around the kennel at 1 foot and at 5 feet hi about 8 inches out from the fence. turn off before going in it hurts


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

mileswest said:


> I put an electric fence around the kennel at 1 foot and at 5 feet hi about 8 inches out from the fence. turn off before going in it hurts


The thought of that just sent a shiver down my spine.....


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

duckslayermt said:


> I've actually heard spaying makes a dog fat & lazy!  Probably a myth too.


no way. my female has been spayed and if nothing else could stand to put on a few pounds, as was said before mostly these dogs get fat through the fault of the owners over feeding.

and on a side note to the original problem, while this suggestion will sound counter productive and I can all ready hear the nonsense that will come from this.... when I was running competition hounds as a kid several of the old timers used to apply vasaline to their females in heat (not the whole dog) when they would have them around males, said that it covered the smell up or somthing like that. I know how this sounds and some one will take it too far but it might be worth trying if you want to leave her in the kennel.
jim


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> The thought of that just sent a shiver down my spine.....


Me too!

"Woods been hit- Woods been hit"


Time to do some of that pilot stuf Mav

Hate electric fences regards

Bubba


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Bubba said:


> Me too!
> 
> "Woods been hit- Woods been hit"
> 
> ...


Bullgator went to NY , This Marine is on the other wing , though San Juan had more chain link than Panama, and we breed em , link or 'lectric. Put 'em together for the shivers down the spine regards ......


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Hate electric fences regards
> 
> Bubba


You peed on one before didn't ya!?


----------

